# which type is better -Independent Visa (Subclass 189) or Nominated Visa (Subclass 190



## sridhart (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi,
As per my application . I am getting points exactly 60 only

Age -25 ( since I may go to 33years when I get invited to apply for visa )

Education –15 (Post graduation in india)

Experience -10 ( 5 years )

IELTS-10 ( 7 in each brand )

Total comes to exactly 60 .in this case any complex to get visa granted.

Since i am getting 60 points , so Instead of going by Australian Skilled Independent Visa (Subclass 189),I will get 65 if I go by Australian Skilled Nominated Visa (Subclass 190).

Which is visa type best option for me to go ahead.


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Depends on what kind of nomination you get for 190- state or employer and what kind of edu./exp. you have.
If its SS you will be restricted to find job in that state for 2 yrs, which could be a minus as finding a job , with no local exp., might be difficult in the beginning .

I believe 189 and 190 have their own pros and cons.

With 189 PR you can come here and aggressively search job Australia wide , get your first job . After getting some OZ exp you can settle in a state that you .
There is'nt significant difference in processing time for both , last time I checked.
Would also recommend to do some research on how long does it take to find a job in your field. That might be one of the key factors in making the decision . 
As an example , in WA mining engineer or geologist can find a job relatively quickly than other professionals in ICT or accounting field .
So if a mining engr. chooses a state like WA for 190 SS then it will make sense .
However if a non -mining background individual elects 190 WA SS it will not be a good decision as he will be restricted to find job in tiny WA market . For such individual 189 will be a good option as it will enable him to search jobs nation wide.

I am in OZ and have option to apply for 190 SS or my partner can apply for 189 . I'm leaning towards( not 100% finalized) 189 coz job situation is slowing down and I dont want to get tied down in any one state for job search.

This is my opinion , take is with grain of salt . Double check this with an senior expat who has been in OZ for sometime.

Wish you good luck and success


----------



## sridhart (Feb 21, 2013)

expa2020a said:


> Depends on what kind of nomination you get for 190- state or employer and what kind of edu./exp. you have.
> If its SS you will be restricted to find job in that state for 2 yrs, which could be a minus as finding a job , with no local exp., might be difficult in the beginning .
> 
> I believe 189 and 190 have their own pros and cons.
> ...


Thank you very much .

I are working Information technologie ( IT) and Working SAP Technical modules ( ERP). which state will be good for Nomination .


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Melbourne and Sydney comes to mind. 

Both are big cities with high volume of SAP jobs ...but high number of applicants as well .

Found this interesting post from atsurti that has some good tips on job search




http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/130263-finding-hard-get-job-oz-14.html

_Originally Posted by atsurti 
It is definitely tough getting the first job in Oz. I came to Adelaide in May 2012 and I still have not landed a job. I had a fantastic interview with a multinational company in Dec but it was my mistake to tell them I led teams in India. In the end they told me they were impressed by the knowledge and experience I had but I was "overqualified" for the position. They said they will look if there is any senior level position available in the organisation but after 15 days they replied they cannot offer me. I was devastated. Getting an interview is super difficult and after I perform well I get rejected because I am overqualified. My mistake, I should have answered as per the job requirements.

Fortunately, my wife got a job in IT in the first week after she arrived here in Aug! The salary is not what we imagined while in India but it is helping us survive in Australia.

I have learnt a few things from my job hunting experience here,

1. Do not get excited by the number of adverts on Seek. Half of them are Ghost ads. They are just posted to build a database.

2. If the ad is from an agency then call the person and ask a few questions about the company which is offering the position. You will come to know if the position is genuine in 30 seconds. Save your time by doing this.

3. The companies approach 2-3 agencies for 1 position and they all post ads. Apply to all but do not grant permission to more than 1 agency (if they come back) to represent you to the company. This will hurt your application.

4. Make sure your CV is well formatted, without mistakes and use Australian words. Organization in Australian English is Organisation. Similarly realized is realised in Oz. There are many more such words with a "z" in American English but they have a "s" in Oz. The CV should match the advertisement. I have removed my Masters degree from most of my applications.

5. If you are in IT, BE READY for a technical test. They take a technical test somewhere during the interview. Mostly before it.

6. Getting/Securing a job while abroad has a probability of 0.0000001

7. Finding a job in IT in Perth (WA) and Adelaide (South Australia) is extremely difficult. So don't get fooled by the states saying in the SOL sheet that these occupations are in HIGH Availability...

8. Most of the positions are filled using networks. We are at a big disadvantage as we don't have a network here. This is the most difficult thing for me. But that is the only way forward I suppose. I have started approaching people through LinkedIn and hope to make a break through soon.

9. I have done a course in TAFESA called Interlink. Join this course as soon as possible. It is free under Skills For All scheme. The lecturer there told us that 85% jobs are not advertised. He has suggested approaching the companies directly. I have sent letters and resume to a few companies and hoping to hear from them.

I am also planning to move interstate. I will have to put my case forward to the State immigration. Lets see what they say. I think they cannot hold me back. They might send a dirty email I think but getting a job is priority No. 1 right now. 

Anyone who has moved interstate due to lack of job opportunities???

Hope this helps... Cheers..._


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

sridhart said:


> Hi,
> As per my application . I am getting points exactly 60 only
> 
> Age -25 ( since I may go to 33years when I get invited to apply for visa )
> ...


189 is the king of visas, previously 175 visa. only those most qualified get it, its the harder one to get and no limits on where u work.


----------



## sridhart (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you all


----------



## saif_ta (Mar 15, 2013)

hello all i'm tunisian 21 years , i'm willing to immigrate to australia through '189 visa' :

Age -25 ( 21 years )

Education –15 ( bachelor degree in computer science tunisia )

Experience -0 ( 7 months )

IELTS-20 ( 8 )

Total comes to exactly 60


i didint understand why "riza2012" said only those most qualified get it, its the harder one to get" , why ? , when u have 60 point and u meet the other few qualification its done i think , what's make it harder than the others ?

im confused want to know what is the best visa that sweet my qualifications , and if its 189 need to do to make sure getting 60 points and the other requirements done well it cost much 3080$ !! thats too much  , so if anyone passed through same or similar experience also it will be so much helpful to know some tips what to avoid and how to make sure 


thank you


----------



## chawla.gaganpreet (Feb 20, 2013)

Go for 189, any day better


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

190 is faster than 189


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mithu93ku said:


> 190 is faster than 189


The Visa 190 processing is faster than Visa 189 processing as it has higher priority.
But 190 SS process can be anything between 1 -5 months depending upon the occupation code. If u have min 60 points and occupation on SOL, its always 189 better.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

saif_ta said:


> hello all i'm tunisian 21 years , i'm willing to immigrate to australia through '189 visa' :
> 
> Age -25 ( 21 years )
> 
> ...


189 is harder because these days without scoring 7.0 all in IELTS, it is probably impossible to get 60 pts. Even After this one needs to be Experienced for considerably long time... AND ALL THESE HAVE TO BE ACHIEVED UNDER THE AGE OF 33. So yeah.. things getting tougher for SC 189.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Mroks said:


> The Visa 190 processing is faster than Visa 189 processing as it has higher priority.
> But 190 SS process can be anything between 1 -5 months depending upon the occupation code. If u have min 60 points and occupation on SOL, its always 189 better.


It depends upon your country as well. I mean we have seen different processing timelines for different nationalities.


----------



## JasminaCv (Mar 19, 2013)

I want to ask about visa 190 procedure, it's not much clear to me... When u get SS for example from NSW, u automatically get an invitation for a visa applying ( to lodge your documents) and to start your visa granting procedure or you should wait to get an invitation from EOI, after getting SS ...or it is conected... I'm a little confused... Can someone tell me a procedure??... And how long it takes to get a SS from NSW, my husband is a Software developer, with 13 years work experience, 36 years old, IELTS L6 R8.5 W6 S6... He doesn't succeed to get 7  so we couldn't apply for 189 visa....


Thanks a lot....


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

JasminaCv said:


> I want to ask about visa 190 procedure, it's not much clear to me... When u get SS for example from NSW, u automatically get an invitation for a visa applying ( to lodge your documents) and to start your visa granting procedure or you should wait to get an invitation from EOI, after getting SS ...or it is conected... I'm a little confused... Can someone tell me a procedure??... And how long it takes to get a SS from NSW, my husband is a Software developer, with 13 years work experience, 36 years old, IELTS L6 R8.5 W6 S6... He doesn't succeed to get 7  so we couldn't apply for 189 visa....
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot....


*189 route:*
To apply for 189, one should have minimum IELTS 6 band in each and minimum 60 points. If your husband has 60 points he can apply for 189 option. The occupation has to be listed on SOL http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1.pdf.

*190 route:*
190 route is for applicants who are having 55 points and need additional 5 points from SS. Their occupation has to be listed on CSOL http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf

190 is the only option for applicants where their occupation is not listed on SOL, but listed on CSOL irrespective of having 60 points.

For most of the ICT professional the minimum requirement of IELTS for SS is 6.5 band in each module. 

NSW takes around 4 months or more than that for giving the SS for ICT professionals.

The state assesses your application for state nomination and gives result +ve or -ve. When the result is positive, the state will intimate DIAC. DIAC will go through your EOI and will check for the minimum eligibility criteria for generating the invitation. If your EOI satisfy the minimum criteria condition, DIAC will send you invitation provided the ceiling for the said occupation is not reached. If the ceiling is reached, DIAC will wait till the ceiling gets reset on 1st July.

Since the 190 invitations are carried out through out the month there is not much duration gap between getting +ve SS and getting invitation.

I hope the above is clear.


----------



## wazie (Jun 2, 2013)

Mroks said:


> *189 route:*
> To apply for 189, one should have minimum IELTS 6 band in each and minimum 60 points. If your husband has 60 points he can apply for 189 option. The occupation has to be listed on SOL
> 
> *190 route:*
> ...


Hi Mroks,

Lets say I want to apply for 190. Do I need to select 190 in my Eoi when i submit my Eoi.
Or when SS is approved, DIAC will automatically consider my eoi to be for 190?

As far as I understand, if I select 190 in my EOI, DIAC wont issue me an invitation for 190 unless my SS is +ve and the state sponsoring requests DIAC to issue an invitation. That the only way 190 works. No direct invitation. Am i right?

Currently i have only selected 189. But I also want to go for 190. Please tell me how to go for 190?

Thanks


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

wazie said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> Lets say I want to apply for 190. Do I need to select 190 in my Eoi when i submit my Eoi.
> Or when SS is approved, DIAC will automatically consider my eoi to be for 190?
> ...


Is there any possibility for you to take 189 route, then let 189 be in your EOI. If there is no possibility for you for 189, then make it 190 in EOI.

When your SS is positive, the sponsoring state informs DIAC. DIAC will then look at your EOI and depending upon eligibility criteria will generate invitation. So when you get +ve SS update your EOI from 189 to 190 so that DIAC does not have any issue in inviting you.

This may not work with all states as some states specifically wants their state name to be selected in EOI for which you have to select 190.

Victoria is a state where you can file for SS with out filing for EOI. When Vic gives +ve result, it gives to certain time period to file for EOI and get 
invitation.

Note: The above may not be valid post 1st July 2013.


----------



## wazie (Jun 2, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Is there any possibility for you to take 189 route, then let 189 be in your EOI. If there is no possibility for you for 189, then make it 190 in EOI.
> 
> When your SS is positive, the sponsoring state informs DIAC. DIAC will then look at your EOI and depending upon eligibility criteria will generate invitation. So when you get +ve SS update your EOI from 189 to 190 so that DIAC does not have any issue in inviting you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mrok.

I have already submitted EOI with 60 points for 189. 

I am just wondering if I could also apply for 190 to get 5 more points and increase my chances. 

I am looking for NSW SS. What are the requirements for 190 for NSW SS? They dont show any on their website at the moment. I think it will open again in July. Just for a heads up, do you know what were their eligibility requirements (NSW SS) for 2012-2013 ?

Thanks again.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

wazie said:


> Thanks Mrok.
> 
> I have already submitted EOI with 60 points for 189.
> *Should get invitation after few rounds. ACS new rules are moving 189 crowd to 190.*
> ...


Above reply in *bold*
I hope you are from ICT field.


----------



## wazie (Jun 2, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Above reply in *bold*
> I hope you are from ICT field.


Yes I am from ICT. 261312 to be specific.

1) ACS new rules are moving 189 crowd to 190.
What do you mean by that? Could not get it?

2) IELTS 6.5 -> is that the only requirement for NSW SS?

I have another query regarding eoi submission.

3) Whenever I log into Skillselect, it shows the visa type 189, date of effect but in the result part it says,
"*The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points*"
In the status it shows submitted. I am just worried that whether its actually submitted or not. Why is it saying "able to be completed"? 
Also somewhere else i have seen that it should show "Pass threshold Point score is 60".
Am I missing something or thats how it is meant to be?

Thanks. Your help is such a relief.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

wazie said:


> Yes I am from ICT. 261312 to be specific.
> 
> 1) ACS new rules are moving 189 crowd to 190.
> What do you mean by that? Could not get it?
> ...


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

alihasan said:


> It depends upon your country as well. I mean we have seen different processing timelines for different nationalities.



Agreed.


----------



## mandeeps (Apr 5, 2013)

wazie said:


> Yes I am from ICT. 261312 to be specific.
> 
> 1) ACS new rules are moving 189 crowd to 190.
> What do you mean by that? Could not get it?
> ...


Hi
When did u submitted ur EOI?

Thx


----------



## kpprakash (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello All,

I am new to this form, i am not sure if this is right form for this question.

I am trying to apply for my ACS evaluation, i have 10 years exp in software development for embedded system and my wife has 8 years exp in software development for mainframes, the below are doubts i have 

[1] ACS or Engineers Australia [ Since embedded systems falls under electronics engineering ]
[2] If my wife becomes the primary applicant , do i get any benefit?
[3] None of reveling letter has my job roles and responsibilities, i guess this is common practice in India, how to deal with it?


----------



## andy001 (Dec 22, 2013)

hi all,

In WA-SMOL list my occupation is written with SOL points 50. Can anyone explain what that means exactly? Does I need min 50 point to apply for SS of this skill?

Thanks,
andy


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

kpprakash said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this form, i am not sure if this is right form for this question.
> 
> ...


hi prakasah, here are my answers.

First, you need to explore all avenues in connection with point system. Means, you have to calculate points in 2 different cases and need to choose the one having more points. 

1. Take your wife as primary applicant, and for sure, her age, if is between 25 and 32, will be great help as she gest the maximum points under age that is 30. For your qualifications taken as her spouse's qualification, she gets 5 more points if both of your occupations are listed in same skilled occupation list (either SOL or CSOL)

2. she may get deduction of 2 or 4 or 6 years based on her education. For instance, if she pursued ICT related subjects like B.E/B.Tech in IT, CSE, etc. she gets 2 years' deduction from her experience and her points for work experience will be 5. For subjects such as ECE, she may get 3 or 4 years' deduction. For non-relevant subjects like mechanical engineering or civil engineering courses, she gets 6 years of deduction. Moreover, here current roles against that of software developer defined in DIBP's website does also matter in this deduction.

3. Like the above case, you need to take you as primary applicant and your wife's experience and education as partner's qualifications. 

Now after doing a research by yourself, come back here with analysis of pewits and so on.

sathiya


----------



## sidsharma31 (Aug 28, 2013)

I have recieved postive response after 5 months from vetassess. I fall in Air traffic professional skilled labor. Can someone advise stepwise how should I proceed. 

I wish to move with family.

(As far as I know, I should do my IELTS then should submit my vetassess result along with medical and police clearance.) How to do PR along with this??

Will be grateful for guidance.

Should I apply for Subclass 189. Category 231199 Air Transport Professionals (nec).

Please guide the procedure.


----------



## Pololo2 (Jan 22, 2014)

expa2020a said:


> Depends on what kind of nomination you get for 190- state or employer and what kind of edu./exp. you have.
> If its SS you will be restricted to find job in that state for 2 yrs, which could be a minus as finding a job , with no local exp., might be difficult in the beginning .
> 
> I believe 189 and 190 have their own pros and cons.
> ...


Hi, just a quick question.
I believe you know
Engineers Australia recognised me an Australian work experience from January to December ( 12 months), they don't put dates.
But actually I worked from 15 January to 31 December.
How will DIAC look after this, exact dates or by months?
Than you very much


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Applying for 189 visa only works if your occupation is listed in SOL, like for me- HR is not listed in SOL so i am only left with 190 + 489.


----------



## Zahra Nasreen (Apr 24, 2014)

I also have min 60 points and an occupation on SOL, but i want to assure my job from state before going to Australia, and i also want to get my visa early, so which one is better, 189 or 190?


----------



## niravparikh (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello,

I have exactly 60 Points, I want to apply for 189 But I am really confused about my application 

Age - 30
Education - 15
Experience - 10 (7 Years)
Partner - 5 Points (IELTS 6.5 + Skill Assessment) - Not sure I will get or not

I am not sure I should proceed with 60 or try to get 7 so I can achieve 65. I am Software Engineer and my wife is Electronics Engineer. We both got 6.5 in IELTS (Both on SOL)

Please suggest 

Thank you


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello,

Did you get your ACS assessment? If not noone can garantee your 10 points from experience.

Depending on the situation ACS might deduct 2 to 4 years (sometimes 6 years) from your experience.

And on top of that I havent seen anyone with full experience assessment.

Also 1 more question : When did you start your first job? Was it while you are studying? Because only experience after graduation is calculated. On the other hand only paid jobs with 40 hours per week can be claimed as points. You need bank statements, payslips, working contracts, tax declarations for all these 5 years. Check with your bank if they can supply you your bank statement which was 5 years ago....



sridhart said:


> Hi,
> As per my application . I am getting points exactly 60 only
> 
> Age -25 ( since I may go to 33years when I get invited to apply for visa )
> ...


----------



## niravparikh (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks Hunter85 for reply,

I have not done my ACS as I am worried about 60 points

_You need bank statements, payslips, working contracts, tax declarations for all these 5 years. Check with your bank if they can supply you your bank statement which was 5 years ago....
_

I have started my first job after completion of my graduation. I have Payslips, Company certificates with all details like full time job, job location etc, Employee number, Bank statements and IT returns

My question is, Is it worth to apply for 189 with 60 points or not ?

Regards,


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

well with that said (you have all evidence)

I say it is up to you

with 60 points it is hard to receive invitation quick, some people even waited more than 6-7 months. 

Get your ACS assessment and lets see how many years they will deduct

After you get your assessment open your EOI for 189 and 190 separatly, apply for whichever you receive invitation.

But dont have so much hope for 189 with 60 points, some people are still waiting since September 2013....


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi.
Can v apply for two diff Visa in same application.
I am scoring 70points in EOI have applied for SS SA. My occupation falls in CSOL , can I still apply for 189??.
An early reply awaited


----------



## goyal_aqua (Nov 8, 2014)

I scored the 60 points. My occupation 242111 is in CSOL but not in SOL. Am i eligible for applying subclass 189??


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have been working as Junior Software Engineer past 6 months and now I have to assess my degree with ACS but not sure which stream should I go for visa 190 or 189? Soft Engineer, Developer or Analyst Programmer? 

You suggestions will be highly appreciated.

Thank you

Parthvi, I've moved your post here as this thread may be more what you need.

cheers
kaju/moderator


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

*State Sponsorship or skilled independent*

Hi Guys,

I am applying for australia migration, I hired a lawyer who deals with immigration, In my 3 years of experience i have worked as an "Automation tester" in which we basically do coding like developers do but my lawyer is saying that i come under software tester. He asked to look into the *Page 13 and Page 14* of the below link:-

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf


I went through it and found out that everything is same between Software Engineer and Software Tester duties and syllabus. 

Now my question here is if i go with* Software Tester* than i will be under state sponsorship 

and if i go with *Software Engineer* than i can apply as skilled independent,

So does the state sponsorship takes time. Please help me i am very concerned.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

parthvi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been working as Junior Software Engineer past 6 months and now I have to assess my degree with ACS but not sure which stream should I go for visa 190 or 189? Soft Engineer, Developer or Analyst Programmer?
> 
> ...




My suggestion - Go for 189 as either Software engineer or developer or analyst programmer. The job description is very much similar and many of them do overlap a lot.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am applying for australia migration, I hired a lawyer who deals with immigration, In my 3 years of experience i have worked as an "Automation tester" in which we basically do coding like developers do but my lawyer is saying that i come under software tester. He asked to look into the *Page 13 and Page 14* of the below link:-
> 
> ...



Hi Amit,

I remember answering your question in another thread? Are you the same Amit?

If you go through the Software engineer roles&responsibility and find that you have indeed performed the roles for SE then go with that and assess yourself against that job code. It is there in SOL so you could apply for both 189/190.

However, if you haven't done those roles then you should only assess against Software tester, this will mean you cannot apply for 189 & go for 190.

No one will be able to tell you about the timeframe of SS unlike 189.

I would request you to take the decision rather than go by any agent,lawer,etc. You know best what you have performed in your carrier. 
Good luck


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> I remember answering your question in another thread? Are you the same Amit?
> 
> ...


Hi Krish,

Yes i am the same Amit, I am attaching a screenshot of all the duties that i have performed could you please go through them and guide me in which post i should apply.


I really need your help, I am very much confused.I even sent the syllabus to my lawyer so that 2 years experience will not be deducted. Also for state sponsorship i have heared they can get closed permanently. is it true


----------



## sobs88 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi,

I am Software Engineer current working in IT firm from Last 3 years.

My experience will be counted as 1 year by ACS(as per the posts i am seeing) and so will gain 0 points.

Will I be able to get PR under 189 sub class assuming i get 65 points overall (30-age,15 degree,20 PTE, 0-Work ex)

Some of the consultants told me to complete 5 years in order to gain work ex,and then i will be able to get PR for skilled visa.

Please suggest.


----------



## sunilkiran (Jul 12, 2016)

*Need help for Aus PR*

Hi,

I am planning to apply for Australia PR and please suggest me whether I have to apply for 189 or 190.

Qualification: B.Tech in Civil Engineering+PGDM in General Management
Work experience: in IT, 6.7 years after B.Tech, 2.7 years after PGDM.

Appreciate help in answering the below queries.

a) Please let me know whether I am eligible for 189 visa as I don't want to restrict myself to work only in state that sponsors me. As far as my knowledge related to 190 visa, I have to work in that state for minimum 2 years.

b) Also, from other forums I came to know 6 years of work experience will be deducted as I did Bachelors in Civil engineering even though I am working in IT. Please let me know the authenticity of this statement. 

c) I am looking to apply for PR as joint application including my spouse. Please let me know whether my wife should also take PTE along with me to prove English language ability or my wife should take PTE exam in case if I am claiming partner qualification points of 5.

d) Can I go ahead and submit application now to ACS to check the assessment of my application to start the process?

A quick answer is highly appreciated


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

sobs88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Software Engineer current working in IT firm from Last 3 years.
> 
> ...


You should not wait for PR or other things. The jobs may not exist after 2 years.

And I believe that you can apply with 0 work exp points.


----------



## Syamkumar (Jul 13, 2016)

In my opinion @ Sunilkiran: 
1) In case you lost 6 years of exp, how many points you are going to get, did u calculated it? It is the key factor to decide whether to go for 189 or 190

2) If you want to gain points from your spouse, then she needs to appear English test and also should complete the skill assessment. If she is currently working, her job code should be present in the SOL list.


----------



## john_chen (Sep 21, 2016)

I got positive assessment from VETASSESS in (Agriculture Consultant) in my Master’s degree last year… SOL = 15 Points 

However, now I have completed my PhD in Food and Nutrition from The University of Queensland, Australia on Australian Government Scholarship–BUT It’s not in SOL………………. My question is, 

1 ….. Should I get 20 marks of PhD… because now my highest qualification is PhD  ??

2…… Secondly, Do we need to VETASSESS Australian PhD degree ? …….. I already have Master’s degree assessed with Positive.

Your nice concerns will highly be appreciated.


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

what is the process to apply under the state nomination 190 subcategory. How to get the state nomination letter? I am awaiting my ACS result and would like to apply for both 189 and 190. For 189 my documents are ready but please advise on the additional documents for 190.


----------



## vivektiwari (May 28, 2017)

Hello,
I am planning for Oz migration, but stuck in the first step itself. I have done some homework before posting the post on expat:

1. Initially i need to submit EOI to ACS. Can we submit EOI without giving IELTS or PTE? 
2. To submit EOI, i need to provide references and past work experience. I have 9+ yrs of work experience from 4 different organisation, in IT Telecom Domain from. Do I need to submit reference letter for all the organisation i've worked for?
3. Can i please get sample Reference letter which i can use for submitting EOI?
4. Based on Work Experience which is best Visa i should apply for i.e. 189 or 190?


----------

